# Problem Upgrading 540080 Unit



## TigerBalm11 (Apr 28, 2007)

About a year ago, I upgraded my 540080 unit with a 300GB drive. This drive has been making terrible noises as of late, so I've decided to replace/upgrade the drive again. This time I am using a 500GB hard drive. I am using the instructions from the Tivo interactive upgrade site. When I enter the mfsbackup/restore command, I get the following error:

Source drive size is 81 hr
- upgraded to 342 hr
Uncompress backup size is 202454 megabytes
Restored failed: backup target not large enough for entire backup by itself.


So does this mean I can't upgrade from an upgrade? I don't know what's up...the 
hdb is the 300GB drive and hdc is the 500GB drive and i did the mfsbackup from hdb and the mfsrestore to the hdc drive.

Here's the command I used:
mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdb | mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/dhc


Any ideas?????

Thanks.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

You have to shrink the 300G image back to its original size (using the -s before the -o than you can expand the system to the 500G, you will not be able to keep your recordings as you can make only one expansion (I think).


----------



## TigerBalm11 (Apr 28, 2007)

So I have to reduce the space used to less than 80GB before I do the upgrade?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

You can image copy the old drive to the new drive with cp. dd or dd_rescue currently you can not re-expand and keep recordings you are stuck with the 300g. MFSLive in beta used to be able to do that there must of been some problems because it is not in the release version when last I checked.


----------



## TigerBalm11 (Apr 28, 2007)

But if I reduce the recordings on the 300GB drive so that the total image is less than 80GB, will the upgrade work?


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

It should. I've done it that way. If there are recordings you wish to keep, you can use MRV to move them to another TiVo, or use Tivo Desktop to copy them to a PC, then copy them back. Takes quite a bit of time, but better than losing things you don't want to lose.


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

TigerBalm11 said:


> But if I reduce the recordings on the 300GB drive so that the total image is less than 80GB, will the upgrade work?


It's not the size of the image file; it's the fact that you already expanded when you went to 300GB. You can only expand once with current MFSTools. As someone said MFSLive beta had capability but it was removed I believe. So if you use the -so option you will just be creating an image of the filesystem - NO RECORDINGS WILL BE SAVED. If you are intent on saving your recordings, either do as suggested or do a 'dd' copy which will only use 300GB of your new 500GB disk. There's no way to expand again while retaining all of your recordings, unless you get a copy of the MFSLive beta and are courageous. PM spike2k maybe he'll give you a copy.


----------

